# need numbers for Spur & Nipple



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

I am at the office and want to put them on my ripcharts.com


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

nipple 2951.59 x 8705.614 spur 2929.32 x 8656.30


----------

